# RoadID - UseFUL or UseLESS?



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

After my wife's experience this summer and now after reading this thread: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/getting-discouraged-cycling-340870.html

I have to wonder exactly how useful RoadID is. I'm mainly interested in people who are either medical/EMT professionals or cyclists with personal experience on the other side of the gurney. 

In my wife's case (went over the handlebars of her road bike after hitting 2 big potholes in quick succession, the first one breaking her cleat), none of the emergency responders even looked at it even after I told them to consult it for her very long list of drug allergies (which I couldn't remember in the stress of the moment). After she was cleared in the ER, we had time to talk to a number of the docs and nurses none of whom had any idea what a RoadID was. 

My friend is a cyclist and fireman/paramedic in Colorado (a very bike-friendly state). He says they're most likely to look at the "dog tag" style because that's where most people with very serious issues (like hemophillia, diabetes, etc.) wear their MedicAlert ID but they probably wouldn't look at a wristband. 

At the VERY least, and from an admittedly limited sample, it sounds like the RoadID people need to mount a very aggressive outreach campaign to the emergency medical/EMT community. 

I can see where if you were alone on a back road somewhere and weren't carrying ANY other ID, it might come in handy, but how often does that happen. Regardless, if you have a serious medical condition, sounds like MedicAlert is a way better bet than RoadID (I have no financial or other interest in either entity).


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

I was in a car v. bike crash and no one noticed
the road ID. I wear one but I've concluded that it's useless in practice.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

I think it is better than nothing. Several of the people I ride in groups with have road ID. If they were in a crash, I would be able to point it out to the paramedics, and maybe use it to call a spouse. I would hope they would do the same for me.

I think paramedics have a the primary goal of stabilizing the victim for the ride to the ER. They don't really care what your name is, or your next of kin. I guess the allergy information is good to have, however.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I have one and put, "Reward for Body Return" on it in case I'm found bloated on the side of the road.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

If RoadID is useless (I wear one), then so must be all the Medic Alert bracelets that have been around for decades.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

One of the first things the paramedics did upon arrival was to grab the wrist and read his RoadID info. I think the online one is pretty much useless, but the one that has medical, insurance and emergency contact info on it is valuable. I never ride without mine.


----------



## St. Urho (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm a cyclist and a paramedic. I ride with a RoadID. I mostly use it because I don't carry any other ID with me when I ride. It has my name, date of birth, my one allergy and my hospital of choice. 

In my opinion/experience it's only going to come into play if you're unconscious or too out of it to tell me you name, birthday, etc. If you can tell me that stuff, I'm certainly not going to bother with anything else. I agree with *Rogus* that the online one is useless. If you're too sick to tell me that info, then I'm probably too busy to call anyone.

Also, having your name and date of birth available to me/hospital registration is the difference between being registered under your name and being registered as an unknown patient.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I think they're useless because most paramedics are not trained to look for it and its location is not standardized. Dog tags around the neck are more common and while they may not fit all the necessary information, you can have them stamped, "Look in wallet for complete info." You DO carry a wallet with you when you ride, no?

If paramedics and police aren't trained to look for a wallet, then they aren't trained or exercising common sense.


----------



## Shegens (Sep 14, 2013)

St. Urho said:


> I'm a cyclist and a paramedic. I ride with a RoadID. I mostly use it because I don't carry any other ID with me when I ride. It has my name, date of birth, my one allergy and my hospital of choice.


That is why I wear mine. I ride my neighborhood and since I'm way out in the country that means few houses and no place to really go. There are no stores, etc. I don't carry other ID so I figure wearing the Road ID wristband is the way to go.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

I had a dog tag style RoadID. Knocked out in an accident. Neither the EMTs nor emergency room folks looked at the the tag. Note that I was not bleeding but concussed. As a result I went to a wrist road ID. Fortunately, I have no emergency/hospital experience with the wrist model to date.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I've said it before to much hate and I'll say it again, RoadID is negative worth.

It makes you think you're covered and okay if you're in an accident, but that's a lie. It didn't help me when I was unconscious having a seizure on the side of the road. The paramedics do NOT look for them. You're paying for false security and safety.
For ID purposes, I carry a copy of my license in my little plastic pouch/bag with my cellphone.

Products like Ice Dot will actually send a message to those you want if you go down. It will tell them you've crashed and show them exactly where you are.

That has actual value.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

OP, since you referenced my thread you know my opinion. I still wear one, mainly because it's paid for. A new coworker recently noticed it and asked it if were a Fitbit.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

I wear one, but realize that the value may be fairly limited. It is much better than nothing. I'm with Ibercb - if it is useless, then what about all of those Medical ID bracelets that folks wear....useless too? Granted, you have to make it visible to a responder so they can see it.

I did have an accident a while back, and the Road ID was actually useful for getting in contact with my wife. It was also unexpectedly helpful to the EMT guys who were having a hard time taping down IV tubes on my sweaty arm. We used the Road ID (Velcro strap) to hold it in place.

Then there is the nightmare scenario that actually happened here in DC a while back. There was a guy who was doing laps at Hains Point (a local park) who keeled over and died. He wasn't a local, and nobody knew him. No ID. No family came forward. He was unclaimed for a number of months. The story that I heard is that word drifted through the cyclist grapevine until it reached a family member who put two and two together and contacted the DC police. The unfortunate fellow was from California.


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

UseFULL or UseLESS? If it helps, just once in saving someones life? UseFULL. I have a couple of them and wear one of them every time I ride. I'll wear the other one as jewelry occasionally. My wife also has a traditional one and a fitbit one. She hasn't worn the traditional one for a while. She wears her fitbit all the time now since getting it. Hopefully this post will help raise awareness of the RoadId and simailar products and they will become even more UseFULL.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

Peter P. said:


> I think they're useless because most paramedics are not trained to look for it and its location is not standardized. Dog tags around the neck are more common and while they may not fit all the necessary information, you can have them stamped, "Look in wallet for complete info." You DO carry a wallet with you when you ride, no?
> 
> If paramedics and police aren't trained to look for a wallet, then they aren't trained or exercising common sense.


I say this as a former police officer who has encountered many incidents of all types. Our primary job was to call EMS, not to check for id or touch the body as we are not trained to do that. Once EMS arrives, their primary job is to secure and assess the patient. If the patient is "out of it" the roadid can really help. If nothing else, it certainly can't hurt. They are $30 or less. If it can help, it is a good thing.



Shegens said:


> That is why I wear mine. I ride my neighborhood and since I'm way out in the country that means few houses and no place to really go. There are no stores, etc. I don't carry other ID so I figure wearing the Road ID wristband is the way to go.


I too carry no identification other than my roadid. I also write my name, dob and contact info on the bottoms of my cleats. It may not get seen and it may get seen. Hopefully I never have to find out.


MMsRepBike said:


> I've said it before to much hate and I'll say it again, RoadID is negative worth.
> 
> It makes you think you're covered and okay if you're in an accident, but that's a lie. It didn't help me when I was unconscious having a seizure on the side of the road. The paramedics do NOT look for them. You're paying for false security and safety.
> For ID purposes, I carry a copy of my license in my little plastic pouch/bag with my cellphone.
> ...


You can do what you want but it can't hurt. I do not wear or use mirrors or go overboard on equipment but I do believe in these id's. Better safe than sorry. If I am out by myself and something happens, at least my wife has a chance of getting a call. 
In the past two months we have had 2 accidents in my group where at least one rider was concussed. Both times, somebody from our group took the phone number of the spouse off of the roadid and called the person. 
If you ride in a group, you may think that you know the people but in the end, they are typically people that you meet up with on a ride. You may not know their spouses name and number. For $30 what is the harm? It can't hurt you but it can help you. That is a net positive in my book.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

As a cheap alternative I'll offer what local LEO's tell local residents to do when asked to evacuate for tropical weather if they refuse -- they are asked to write their SS number on the inside of one of their forearms with a Sharpie, in large letters, so after the fact identification of the body, if needed, would be possible.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

ibericb said:


> As a cheap alternative I'll offer what local LEO's tell local residents to do when asked to evacuate for tropical weather if they refuse -- they are asked to write their SS number on the inside of one of their forearms with a Sharpie, in large letters, so after the fact identification of the body, if needed, would be possible.


You've jumped the shark with that *offering*.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

tvad said:


> You've jumped the shark with that suggestion.


I didn't specifically suggest that. Everyone is free to make their own choices. I offered that as an alternative to carrying some kind of ID. It does seem to me that it would have the desired effect.

It is, however, what our local LE agencies recommend in the stated situation, where other ID may not be present, or durable. They are very open about it, even including that recommendation in public announcements at those times.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I figure if you're going to wear one more piece of reflective gear (many of their models are), might as well attach some personal info to it. Better than nothing. I do carry an ID card with me when I ride, but you never know what might get separated in an accident. I also wear the RoadID when I run, and during those times I almost never have other ID with me.


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

I used to use the paid subscription for Road ID, but this year I stopped. I still wear the bracelet with contact information, but decided that it was probably useless for anything other than that. I am also shopping for a dog tag to put ICE info and a brief note about my medical condition.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

ibericb said:


> I didn't specifically suggest that.


Fixed it.


----------



## BigTex91 (Nov 5, 2013)

Medical IDs of some sort or another have been around for decades...I can't imagine that if a paramedic were responding to an unconscious or unresponsive person, their first act wouldn't be to look for something that would tell them if this person is epileptic or prone to other seizures; or allergic to any drugs before administering something. I can't help but think that if a paramedic isn't looking for a wristband/bracelet or dog tags, then they're probably trained pretty poorly. Seriously, wouldn't medical conditions be a pretty useful piece of information in treating someone? Any doctors or paramedics care to weigh in? St. Urho, were you ever trained to look for medical ID/info?

I have no medical conditions or drug allergies...My RoadID is mainly so they can call my wife to collect what's left of me. But if I did, I'd sure as hell want the paramedic to take a look at it.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

BigTex91 said:


> Medical IDs of some sort or another have been around for decades...I can't imagine that if a paramedic were responding to an unconscious or unresponsive person, their first act wouldn't be to look for something that would tell them if this person is epileptic or prone to other seizures; or allergic to any drugs before administering something. I can't help but think that if a paramedic isn't looking for a wristband/bracelet or dog tags, then they're probably trained pretty poorly. Seriously, wouldn't medical conditions be a pretty useful piece of information in treating someone? Any doctors or paramedics care to weigh in? St. Urho, were you ever trained to look for medical ID/info?
> 
> I have no medical conditions or drug allergies...My RoadID is mainly so they can call my wife to collect what's left of me. But if I did, I'd sure as hell want the paramedic to take a look at it.


Well believe it! It has happened at least three times that we forum members know about for sure based on the postings. 

In my wife's case, they didn't even look at it for her NAME, AND had her booked into the ER as a "Jane Doe" even though I was there and told them her name multiple times. And I can tell you for sure that multiple doctors and nurses in the ER neither knew what a RoadID was nor seemed to care much once we explained it to them.


----------



## doctormike (Oct 13, 2015)

I have two of them (mostly because I lost one for a little bit) and have been hit by a car and crashed in local races. In both cases, I have tried to give the bracelet to the paramedic so they could copy the information while I tried to get my bearings. When I have tried that, they typically just tell me to provide what I can and they don't want the bracelet. In the hospital, a nurse took it off and put it with my shoes after looking at it. 

I also learned that it is not an acceptable form of ID. I stopped for someone else that had crashed and when the police came they asked me for an ID. I offered my RoadID after telling them my info and they said that wasn't proof of ID. 

I now ride with an expired ID in my jersey and will probably get a meat tag tattoo (I almost got one before my last deployment while I was in the Army but still not a bad idea).


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I carry my phone which has ICE information, drivers license, credit card, insurance card, retired military ID, and about $10 in cash in a ziplock in my jersey pocket. I can't think of a scenario where I'd still be alive and that wouldn't be sufficient.


----------



## doctormike (Oct 13, 2015)

bigbill said:


> I carry my phone which has ICE information, drivers license, credit card, insurance card, retired military ID, and about $10 in cash in a ziplock in my jersey pocket. I can't think of a scenario where I'd still be alive and that wouldn't be sufficient.


I also carry a credit card and some cash. Uber can be useful in the event of a major failure of you or your bike. 

I used to carry my retired military ID card, but I actually left it on the ground while changing a tire and left. I came back and it was still there. That was when they had your SSN number on them. I recently got a new one and it no longer has your SSN number so I might throw it back in there with my tricare card.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a waterproof ID wallet that I tuck in my bra, it has ID, medial insurance and emergency contact info as well as some cash. If I were unconscious the medics would see it when they put on the ECG leads, or the coroner would find it later. The bracelets are too dinky and sometimes I need to change the contact details. I think many lay people overate any paramedics interest in actual ID, the hospital, maybe.


----------



## kato258 (Dec 11, 2005)

I consider it a last resort and useful only if I'm unconscious. They one time I was knocked out, I came to with the EMT asking me questions. I raised my RoadID in response and his response was to ignore it. They want to hear me answer their questions verbally so they could determine the extent of my injuries. I still wear one on my wrist. It's there if needed.


----------



## timeless (Jun 2, 2007)

I wear one. Reason being is if I go down hard I want at least a few things that have a chance to make it to the hospital with me in working order.
My phone might be shattered from the crash or lost out of the jersey.

It more so my friends or fellow cyclist will know to at least take it and call the right people to tell them where I am at so my emergency contact will get notified. I mostly choose numbers that at least will get threw the right grape vine.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Alfonsina said:


> I have a waterproof ID wallet that I tuck in my bra, it has ID, medial insurance and emergency contact info as well as some cash.


That's what I'm missing - a bra. :smilewinkgrin:

But you bring up a great point: 



> I think many lay people overate any paramedics interest in actual ID, the hospital, maybe.


I really doubt paramedics /EMT first responders are much concerned about my ID, or anything I might include on a bracelet or necklace/dog/tags. At the hospital that changes - they need to know who you are, and want contact information. If they can't see the obvious ID bracelet with a red band on my right wrist, then I doubt they will find anything stuck back in a jersey pocket, if it survives whatever happened and the trip to the ER.

While RoadID bracelets may not have served some well, testimonials indicate it has worked well for others. I guess it's a crapshoot, no matter what you wear or carry, there are no guarantees. There are a number of options - choose whichever one(s) you prefer.

In addition wearing a RoadID bracelet, I use Cyclemeter on my iPhone whenever I ride. It sends a notice to my wife when I start, and again when I end. It works when she's out of town traveling as well as when she's home. She can see where I am at any moment via the internet if she so chooses (link in the email notice sent). If I'm overdue, she knows where to look for me, or whatever might be left.


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

Is good to have so they know who to call to turn the dead corps to... Make sure if you have no immediate family to include your favorite deadpark or deadbakery.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

Peter P. said:


> You DO carry a wallet with you when you ride, no?


I don't know anyone who carries a wallet. Why on Earth would you do that? That seems very silly.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

pedalbiker said:


> I don't know anyone who carries a wallet. Why on Earth would you do that? That seems very silly.



It would seem foolish too leave it in my car. I am probably not the only one that drive to ride starts I assume. Bad enough if the car get broken into, no less stolen with what is in my wallet.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

robt57 said:


> It would seem foolish too leave it in my car. I am probably not the only one that drive to ride starts I assume. Bad enough if the car get broken into, no less stolen with what is in my wallet.


Does your car get broken into often?

While I'm not suggesting leaving it sitting on the seat, I've never not left something in my car thinking that it'd be broken in to. But whatever works!


----------



## cogtooth (Jan 20, 2007)

I had a crash with a slight concussion and was in shock with broken ribs and a broken collarbone. I could not remember any phone numbers in that state. Just having the emergency phone numbers on your wrist for your riding friends who know where to look for the numbers is invaluable.


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2012)

Carry ID on cell (visible through case), name on helmet and bike.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

pedalbiker said:


> Does your car get broken into often?


How many times is too many? 

Agree, what ever works, depends on if your car is high risk and where you start your rides as well I guess. 


It is kind of like how when we go out of the house, the keys for the cars we leave behind do not get left in the house. As to provide a get away with one of our cars, maybe two. I am just a remove from the equation kind of guy. [attempt to remove?]


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

pedalbiker said:


> I don't know anyone who carries a wallet. Why on Earth would you do that? That seems very silly.


You're kidding me, right? Maybe you're being sarcastic and forgot the emoticon? 

My wallet has a driver's license and money. SOME AUTHORITY at the accident scene has to be smart enough to check my saddle bag or jersey pockets for ID. Your driver's license is not just for legal purposes; you can sure bet if you're driving a car and in an accident they'll be looking for a wallet, billfold, or your pockets for an ID of some sort.

So tell me you're kidding, unless you're trying for Strava KOMs and don't want the extra weight, in which case I would understand.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

^ I don't carry a wallet. A full wallet is overkill. I carry a paper copy of my driver's license, one credit card and a $20 bill...all in a handy plastic window case provided for free by Assos when I purchased some bib shorts.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

Peter P. said:


> You're kidding me, right? Maybe you're being sarcastic and forgot the emoticon?
> 
> My wallet has a driver's license and money. SOME AUTHORITY at the accident scene has to be smart enough to check my saddle bag or jersey pockets for ID. Your driver's license is not just for legal purposes; you can sure bet if you're driving a car and in an accident they'll be looking for a wallet, billfold, or your pockets for an ID of some sort.
> 
> So tell me you're kidding, unless you're trying for Strava KOMs and don't want the extra weight, in which case I would understand.


No, I'm not kidding in the least. 

The 21st century has arrived and it's brought something called "plastic" to the party. 

Check it out some time.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

tvad said:


> ^ I don't carry a wallet. A full wallet is overkill. I carry a paper copy of my driver's license, one credit card and a $20 bill.


Yeah, but he has a saddle bag to fill... so, there's that. 

Personally, I don't carry a saddle bag, either. No wallet and no saddle bag... that's fastness there.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

tvad said:


> ^ I don't carry a wallet. A full wallet is overkill. I carry a paper copy of my driver's license, one credit card and a $20 bill...all in a handy plastic window case provided for free by Assos when I purchased some bib shorts.


I don't carry a wallet. And I'd leave it in my car. Hell, I haven't locked my car in 30 years, I have never had anything taken. I'd leave out on park trails for a few hours with the windows rolled down, my backpack with my iPad and wallet on the passenger seat. And I live in NJ not in some remote area. Maybe I'm just lucky, I don't know, but worst that's happened is I got stung by a wasp that was hanging out in my car. I had a similar reaction to pedalbiker when I read a poster was taking a whole wallet. I could see your DL, maybe a credit card? To each his or her own... There isn't a right answer. I wear a Road ID.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't carry a wallet when I ride, and further I don't know any cyclists who do when they ride.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

ibericb said:


> I don't carry a wallet when I ride, and *further I don't know any cyclists who do when they ride.*


And I don't know many that don't. Not sure either is indicative of much. I will say I have a pretty truncated version of what 'wallet' is. Especially when I see guys with a chain and a 2 lb er hanging onto their jeans.


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

If you ride with a smart phone, there are apps with crash detection capabilities that automatically shoot notifications out to whoever you specify.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkWh6d1JVqY


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CcVMDiG6oE


Life-saving app detects car accidents | Reuters.com


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I think it's useless. I have an ID and insurance card in my repair tin that's in my saddle bag, and I have my information written on a label attached to the inside of my helmet. I don't really care if they find the stuff because EMT will treat me the same with or without it, and after I've been missing for a year or two my wife will call the police to find out about me.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

froze said:


> I don't really care if they find the stuff because EMT will treat me the same with or without it, and after I've been missing for a year or two my wife will call the police to find out about me.


_That_ was funny! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## St. Urho (Jun 22, 2010)

BigTex91 said:


> St. Urho, were you ever trained to look for medical ID/info


Yes. It's been a while since I've done any testing (taking or administering), but it used to be worth a point on the practical exam to check for a medical alert bracelet. Depending on the situation, I may look through wallets, backpacks, saddle bags, etc, looking for an ID or any medical information.

Again, having a name and date of birth is a big deal. Now that most things in the hospital are electronic, the patient has to be registered in the system for orders to be written. People can be registered as an unknown name, but it takes extra time and complicates things a bit.


----------



## St. Urho (Jun 22, 2010)

kato258 said:


> I consider it a last resort and useful only if I'm unconscious. They one time I was knocked out, I came to with the EMT asking me questions. I raised my RoadID in response and his response was to ignore it. They want to hear me answer their questions verbally so they could determine the extent of my injuries. I still wear one on my wrist. It's there if needed.



Yeah, we definitely want to know how awake/with it you are.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

ibericb said:


> I don't carry a wallet when I ride, and further I don't know any cyclists who do when they ride.


I don't know if any of the cyclists I ride with do or don't. I might notice a mini pump or banana sticking out of a jersey pocket, but other than that...

I've always used small lightweight wallets and kept the contents to a minimum. As such, when cycling, it's just simple, easy and unobtrusive to take it along.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

robt57 said:


> And I don't know many that don't. Not sure either is indicative of much. I will say I have a pretty truncated version of what 'wallet' is. Especially when I see guys with a chain and a 2 lb er hanging onto their jeans.


This is a slightly morbid but interesting thread. I too am considering a Road ID but dislike that they have your personal information visible (they need a cover) and they may and or may not have real value in an emergency. I carry my full wallet on every ride (drivers license, 1 credit card, insurance card and a little cash in a small money clip) in one of the pockets/jersey and a copy of my license in the seat bag. After reading this an other threads I may buy the dog tag and pass on the bracelet. Thanks


----------



## BigTex91 (Nov 5, 2013)

One other thing to consider if you ride with groups - do any of them know how to contact your loved one in case of emergency? Maybe if you're with friends. Riding with casual acquaintances, probably not. But I bet most cyclists know what a RoadID is and to look for it. Even if the paramedic isn't looking for it, another cyclist could point it out, or use the information to contact your wife/husband as you're on your way to the hospital.

All in all, I'd say that there's at least a 50 percent chance that a RoadID would prove valuable in case of a serious accident - so, I vote useful. (Already did, actually - I have one.)


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 11, 2011)

Could it be that RoadID bracelets don't get noticed because they don't look like something with important info on it? A medical alert bracelet has a distinctive appearance - a metal bracelet with a red medical symbol on it. Perhaps responders are looking for that and don't notice the thing that looks like it could be one of those rubber bracelets you get for supporting some cause or another.



St. Urho said:


> Yeah, we definitely want to know how awake/with it you are.


An aside, I skim the newspapers from 100 years ago today on the Library of Congress web site every morning. Sometimes I catch myself thinking of things that happened 100 years ago as current events (when that cargo ship disappeared a couple of weeks ago, my first thought was "German sub got it"). My wife jokes that if I ever have a head injury and someone trying to assess me asks me things like "what is the year?" and "who is the president?", there is a small but non-zero chance that I'll answer "1915" and "Wilson".


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

ID's ??
I don't need no stinkin' ID's.
Same for wallets....."real" cyclists don't carry wallets with them. They leave them locked in their cars (if they drove to ride).


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Same for wallets....."real" cyclists don't carry wallets with them. *They leave them locked in their cars* (if they drove to ride).


Yeah. With their keys. Like any "real" cyclist.


----------



## mjc29 (Jun 29, 2013)

I carry an expired license that I never take out of my jersey so I can't forget it.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

My wife tells me that when the police (or whoever it was) came upon my unconscious, hit-and-runned corpus by the side of the road, the first thing they fished for was my cellphone. They found "home" on the quick dial list and got hold of my wife. 

As for the notion of carrying a wallet, I just don't find it much of a burden. The only thing I might leave behind is the drivers license, as I believe (probably mistakenly) that it'll make a cop less likely to give me a ticket when I neglect to come to a full and complete halt at the stop sign. Then again, if I drive to the locale where I'm riding, I take the license anyway and hope for the best. My cars have been broken into too many times over the past decades.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

Nope, no road ID. It will mess up my beautiful tan line.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

OldChipper said:


> Well believe it! It has happened at least three times that we forum members know about for sure based on the postings.
> 
> In my wife's case, they didn't even look at it for her NAME, AND had her booked into the ER as a "Jane Doe" even though I was there and told them her name multiple times. And I can tell you for sure that multiple doctors and nurses in the ER neither knew what a RoadID was nor seemed to care much once we explained it to them.


That tells me the EMT and ER folks were either significantly overworked or simply incompetent, which is not the fault of the RoadID.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm a retired RN and I would say the staff in the ER may not notice a thing like that. However if you are a road victim and unable to speak for yourself they will look at the bracelet to see what it is sooner or later.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

I wear a RoadId, but mainly because it was a condition of my returning to riding after my crash that had me wake up in the ER and my wife hopping on a plane back from Seattle to DC as a result. 

I like to think it will make collecting the body easier on her. It is the least I can do.

I don't carry a wallet either. But I have found one on the MUT I commute to work on. I was able to track down its owner and have him come to my work to collect it. That confirmed in my mind just how bad of an idea it is to carry one. I carry a credit card and my license in my saddle bag. Cash is useless where I ride, but I'd probably add a $20 if I thought for some reason it would be useful. There is no way I'm carrying a wallet though.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Nope. I keep my smart key in a zip lock bag in my jersey (along with all my riding stuff)


----------



## makeitso (Sep 20, 2008)

It's fairly useFUL but hasn't gained 100% acceptance but it is becoming SOP to check for these ID's just hasn't been fully integrated into training. Additionally, many times getting your information FROM YOU is one of the ways the responder attempts to check the extent of your injuries. So it's not fully about the information itself, but your ability to show that you're coherent and aware and able to recall and relay basic information. 

As for carrying other ID's on your bike... It's just not as reliable. You can easily get separated from the bike in a crash or that the bike won't travel with you to the hospital. Additionally if your hold your ID in your clothes, EMT's are trained to cut away clothing that's around a wound so if it's serious, stuff hidden in clothing doesn't always get found... But same with Road ID's, just that if it's on your wrist or feet it's very unlikely they'll needed to be cut away.

Lastly, yes, it's not an acceptable legal ID - but it was never designed to be. I honestly am not sure why anyone wouldn't at least carry a credit card and a driver's license with them just to be able to buy something if needed. But really, worst case scenario is that they don't look at your RoadID and you wasted $20. I can think of a lot of things I've wasted $20 that doesn't have the upside of a RoadID.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

When I was a messenger, I just got dog tags with a rubber thing on the edge. Forgot the brand, they were made for cyclists/athletes IIRC.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

nsfbr said:


> Cash is useless where I ride


Maybe a bar of gold?


----------



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

Had an accident while wearing a ROAD ID when a kid ran a stop sign. Broken collarbone and three broken ribs. When police asked for home info I raised my wrist slightly and he saw the bracelet and got the info. Saved me a ton of pain talking. Worth the measly $20 just for that.


----------



## IG (May 31, 2003)

*Interesting discussion.*

When I went through my EMT training (many years ago), they taught us to look for medical alert bracelets and necklaces first thing when approaching an accident victim. Especially an unconscious or severely injured victim that couldn't speak for themselves. I rang my bell hard skiing several years ago and the ER nurse thanked me for wearing my Road ID. 

Even if I'm in a car or on a ride with people I know, they probably don't know my blood type or that I have no known allergies. I now wear my Road ID dog tag 24/7 because it's easy to do. I usually carry an expired license and credit card when I'm on the bike as well. 

CYA


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

IG said:


> When I went through my EMT training (many years ago), they taught us to look for medical alert bracelets and necklaces first thing when approaching an accident victim. Especially an unconscious or severely injured victim that couldn't speak for themselves. I rang my bell hard skiing several years ago and the ER nurse thanked me for wearing my Road ID.
> 
> Even if I'm in a car or on a ride with people I know, they probably don't know my blood type or that I have no known allergies. I now wear my Road ID dog tag 24/7 because it's easy to do. I usually carry an expired license and credit card when I'm on the bike as well.
> 
> CYA


EMT Training many years ago? how long ago? Because they no longer need blood type information, they can find that out within 15 minutes upon arrival and they discovered that those that did have their blood type that about 25% weren't accurate which put some lives in jeopardy back in the day.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

froze said:


> EMT Training many years ago? how long ago? Because they no longer need blood type information, they can find that out within 15 minutes upon arrival and they discovered that those that did have their blood type that about 25% weren't accurate which put some lives in jeopardy back in the day.


Yeah, I don't bother putting blood type because they are going to do it anyway... But I have my allergies.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 11, 2011)

duriel said:


> Maybe a bar of gold?


I always carry a fox, a chicken, and a sack of corn when I go MTBing for bartering purposes. Complicates river crossings, though.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

jjaguar said:


> I always carry a fox, a chicken, and a sack of corn when I go MTBing for bartering purposes. Complicates river crossings, though.


If you carry those carcasses around with you have a handgun with you to shoot mountain lions looking for free food too.


----------



## IG (May 31, 2003)

froze said:


> EMT Training many years ago? how long ago?


Many years ago, clearly.


----------



## tornado (Nov 26, 2004)

I wear 2 dog tags on one chain that cost about $10 a years ago. One has my name and 3 emergency phone numbers. The second on has my name, blood type, "no allergies" "no meds" and "contact lenses".

I have a card with the same info in the baggie that I use to carry my phone in a back pocket.

I have no way of knowing, but I assume someone may find one or both if they're on 2 different parts of my body.

At a large ride I used to work, at registration we asked riders if they had ID with them. If they didn't we asked that they carry a 3x5 card with their name and emergency contact info. Fortunately we never had to find out if it ever proved helpful.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

EMT fished out my Road ID dog tag (which is alongside my Breathless Agony Finisher and military dog tags) after I was knocked TFO by a driver. Moved things along.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

tornado said:


> At a large ride I used to work, at registration we asked riders if they had ID with them. If they didn't we asked that they carry a 3x5 card with their name and emergency contact info.


???

Every organized ride I've been on requires wearing a bib. They can match you and your number instantaneously, which is what happened to me, and look up your contact info if you provided it when you registered. The police are generally notified well in advance that there will be a ride going through their jurisdiction and can contact the organizers if needed.

I suppose the card might be useful to a hospital but it's likely to be a sweat-soaked mess by that point, assuming it makes it that far.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

I have all my pertinent info bar coded and tattooed on my forearm. I am getting a chip implanted for Christmas.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> For ID purposes, I carry a copy of my license in my little plastic pouch/bag with my cellphone.
> 
> Products like Ice Dot will actually send a message to those you want if you go down. It will tell them you've crashed and show them exactly where you are.
> 
> That has actual value.


What is wrong with carrying a money clip? I've got my CCs, my DL, whatever cash I have and it all takes up less room in the ziplock than my phone.

ICE/DOT has interest from me, but having four different helmets… 



BigTex91 said:


> Medical IDs of some sort or another have been around for decades...I can't imagine that if a paramedic were responding to an unconscious or unresponsive person, their first act wouldn't be to look for something that would tell them if this person is epileptic or prone to other seizures; or allergic to any drugs before administering something. I can't help but think that if a paramedic isn't looking for a wristband/bracelet or dog tags, then they're probably trained pretty poorly. Seriously, wouldn't medical conditions be a pretty useful piece of information in treating someone? Any doctors or paramedics care to weigh in? St. Urho, were you ever trained to look for medical ID/info?
> 
> I have no medical conditions or drug allergies...My RoadID is mainly so they can call my wife to collect what's left of me. But if I did, I'd sure as hell want the paramedic to take a look at it.


Since I have no allergies or pre-existing conditions, I want EMTs, RNs and MDs to rely on their training to save my rear end, not worry about calling anyone to double check if I'm allergic to latex, penicillin or valium. 

As far as calling the wife, she'll figure it out, and "being there" isn't going to be any consolation two days later when they put me in the ground and she has to figure out how to manage the life we lead now. Hint, roadID=garbage, life insurance=benefit. 



froze said:


> I think it's useless. I have an ID and insurance card in my repair tin that's in my saddle bag, and I have my information written on a label attached to the inside of my helmet. I don't really care if they find the stuff because EMT will treat me the same with or without it, and after I've been missing for a year or two my wife will call the police to find out about me.


 Bingo.



MR_GRUMPY said:


> ID's ??
> I don't need no stinkin' ID's.
> Same for wallets....."real" cyclists don't carry wallets with them. They leave them locked in their cars (if they drove to ride).


 if they drove to ride… That's why I road bike and don't spend as much time on the trails. 



mjc29 said:


> I carry an expired license that I never take out of my jersey so I can't forget it.


 Wash that 1 jersey you disgusting person.


----------



## St. Urho (Jun 22, 2010)

froze said:


> EMT Training many years ago? how long ago? Because they no longer need blood type information, they can find that out within 15 minutes upon arrival and they discovered that those that did have their blood type that about 25% weren't accurate which put some lives in jeopardy back in the day.


Yeah, nobody's getting anything other than O- without a type and cross done by the hospital.


----------



## DaFlake (Sep 25, 2012)

My .02... It isn't totally worthless. If you are conscious, the EMT and doctors prefer you talk to them especially when a head injury is involved. Assuming that they are going to look at a bracelet is silly when you can talk to them, even if you are disoriented. If you are unconscious, their goal is to simply stabilize you and get you to the hospital. Where the bracelet comes in to play is when someone finds you that knows what it is. We had a guy wipe out pretty bad on a group ride and was unconscious. We were able to pull his info off the Road ID and call his wife while the paramedics worked on getting him to a hospital. It really just depends on who finds you. If they see the information, they will generally use it.

Oh, and I carry my wallet (thin flat one). In most states even a photo copy of a license isn't considered legal identification. It is just easy to carry.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I just bought a RoadID yesterday, figured it couldn't hurt. Got mine in bright yellow because I figured it would stand out more, but then again I guess it just looks like a Livestrong bracelet now lol. 

I typically carry my cell phone, ID, CC and some cash on my rides. But now that my cell is fingerprint locked, hopefully the RoadID would come in handy for contact numbers if I was unconscious or unable to move for some reason. I put 3 phone numbers on mine. Last time I had a wreck on my bike, my wife was on a business trip, mom was overseas and dad just plain didn't answer the phone...


----------

